# Would glass tank set up work if you put something around it like a wallpaper?



## elliotmarie (Mar 23, 2020)

This is a totally ignorant curiosity based question, I’m new to this and I didn’t know!! I read glass tanks aren’t great for them because of lots of reasons like the heat and that they’ll hurt themselves if they can see out. Would putting a dark paper/wallpaper around the outside of 3/4 sides (front being open so you can see in) work? I only ask because I saw this on a Facebook group I joined *not my photo* and I thought maybe I could achieve it by using paper or something? Like I said I’m not sure. I know the guy I’m getting this week (Small adult Russian tortoise) comes with a 40 gallon glass tank and I didn’t know if there was a way I could turn it into an actual good home?


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 23, 2020)

The #1 problem with glass tanks is that they are not big enough. 

Temperature issues can be addressed with proper equipment, including thermostats.

Paper can certainly be used to line the outside and keep residents from seeing the other side of the fence, so to speak.

But a 40 gallon tank is just insufficient for even a single Russian tort of juvenile or adult size. These animals have evolved to wander large territories (alone), eating and digesting and pooping, rinse, repeat.

Most animals who scale glass walls are likely just desperate for exercise and privacy.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 23, 2020)

I think the idea that Tortoises don't recognize glass is an old myth personally. A 40 gallon breeder, or any tank for that matter is way too small for any tortoise, including a Russian. Tortoises need to to roam. I think this myth comes from the fact that many tortoises in the pet trade are wild caught and then thrown into a small glass tank. When the tortoise is constantly walking around bumping into the glass people just assumed they don't recognize glass. That's just my personal opinion though.


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 23, 2020)

Glass tanks are fine for tortoises, except that in most cases they're too small for the tortoises that they're housing...

Jamie


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2020)

elliotmarie said:


> This is a totally ignorant curiosity based question, I’m new to this and I didn’t know!! I read glass tanks aren’t great for them because of lots of reasons like the heat and that they’ll hurt themselves if they can see out. Would putting a dark paper/wallpaper around the outside of 3/4 sides (front being open so you can see in) work? I only ask because I saw this on a Facebook group I joined *not my photo* and I thought maybe I could achieve it by using paper or something? Like I said I’m not sure. I know the guy I’m getting this week (Small adult Russian tortoise) comes with a 40 gallon glass tank and I didn’t know if there was a way I could turn it into an actual good home?
> View attachment 288699


Everyone else already said everything I was going to say.

Glass tank are fine. This is a persistent myth.

A 40 is way to small for a Russian. A 100 gallon tank is way too small for an adult. They need something around 4x8 feet.

What no one has said yet is that those FB tortoise groups are run by lunatics who give bad advice and parrot false ideas. I would stay off of there, or at least just don't ask for, or take, their advice on tortoise care.


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 24, 2020)

Tom said:


> Everyone else already said everything I was going to say.
> 
> Glass tank are fine. This is a persistent myth.
> 
> ...



FB tort-groups can be a fun place to share and look at pics of tortoises, but that's about it... as Tom said, they're peopled and run by crazy and uninformed people who are happy to spread misinformation and dogma (tort-ma?) which can lead to unhealthy tortoises.

That being said, I'm a member of some tort groups on FB, I just avoid the most outspoken and dogmatic ones, and make a point of making that experience about posting and admiring pics of tortoises.

Jamie


----------



## jeneliza (Mar 30, 2020)

well i started with a glass tank, shes now ten, i no longer have a glass tank, because i have a redfooted, so she got to big for most of them, when i moved her to her new encloser, a wooden deep table style, with no window,( i also belived that there view should be blocked,)she was about, 6at the time, she stopped eatting and drinking, and would just sit there, mostly sleeping, a reptile vet, said she was depressed, beimg all her test and blood work was normal, after asking about her living condtions or changes, he stated, that she was depressed, and recommed adding a window, because she was use to seeing out of her space,and she was very social,and could no longer, see around her living space,we added the window, and she recovered, with in mins. and was eatting and drinking with in an hour, so i dont buy into the glass being a bad encloser, the vet didnt belive that there bad either, he said that everyone of them is diffent, and if there harming them selfs by running into it then yes blocking there view is a good idea, but its not always good for all of them, there like people in this sense, they have likes and dislikes, some torts like to look around others, do better not seeing around, and his idea was that this should be based on the tort, not on an idea of all torts, and hes only concern about glass was when there put in or by a window, because of sunligth being magnified, by the glass, and burnning there delicate skin, one other note when i used a glass tank i didnt have an issues with temp, or humity, i have more trouble now maintaining humity now, because wood absorbs it,i now have a humitfier, which i didnt need with the glass, being it held it better,
just my experience, with both,


----------

